# Controlled Labs White Flood with AM/PM Reduction log



## packers6211 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be logging Controlled labs White flood watermelon with their AM/PM reduction. Stats are 5'5 247 with goal of 232-235. Just came off the Beastdrol 2 weeks ago. Will update 4-6 days week.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 30, 2011)

I ran AM/PM stack as a beta tester... is it in caps now?  The powders were delicious!!! Worked amazingly too.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 30, 2011)

Awe cool bro How did it work for you. These are tablets.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 30, 2011)

Felt really good today. I took the first dose of PM reduction last night and didn't even realize it had ingredients to help sleep. We all know I have trouble sleeping, but once I fell alseep I don't remember waking up but one time to pee. Then this morning I took first dose of AM. I never once felt jittery but felt like I had slept for days ready to train. Before hitting legs I took my dose of White Flood Watermelon. It mixes very easy and taste better then most of the other ones I've tried. So far so good but still early. 

Legs: 

Squsts 135lbs x 8,8,8

leg presses: 315lbs x 8,8,8

seated leg curls 135lbs x 10,10,10

lying leg curls: 80lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 1, 2011)

The shots worked great... if I recall correctly, sleep was amazing and the energy was long-lasting.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 1, 2011)

So far what I love the most about white flood is it mixes very easily no clumps. Feeling good energy today and less bloated. Today was Shoulders!!

Behind-neck pull downs: 100lbs x 8,8,8

Lat Machine pull downs: 150lbs x 8,8,8

shoulder db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

upright straight bar rows: 85lbs x 6,6,6

standing alt db front rasies: 15lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 4, 2011)

The trt is kicking in, and I love the AM/PM combo! Today was Triceps day. Solid energy flow nothing mind blowing but very focused workout. 

Triceps: 

Rope Pressdowns: 125lbs x 10,10,10

lying ez bar skull crushers: 70lbs x 8,8,8

seated one arm db pull overs: 60lbs x 8,8,8

reverse straight bar curls 45lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Today was chest and biceps day and gota say these 5x5's on flat bench are pure hell but I love it. Energy levels still up and trt still kicking in. Trying to redue workouts, as I'm getting stronger but I'm not dropping weight like I'd like too. 

Chest:

Flat bench: 205lbs x 5,5,5,5,5 PR!

flat bench db flyes 25lbs x8,8,8

push ups 3 sets 15

Biceps: alt db preacher curls 35lbs x6,6,6

cable machine bar curls: 90lbs x 10,10,10,10


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2011)

Controlled Labs make amazing products! I love there purple wrath and white flood!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't tried wrath yet but def want to. I love the taste of white flood.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 7, 2011)

Today I was feeling extremely good with a solid energy. My well being is up big time since being with that new Dr. Just hope it continues!! Hit up some shoulders today and hopefully legs tomorrow after I cut the grass one last time for the fall. Then My oldest son's birthday is later today!! 10 yrd old he's growing up to damn fast. I just thought about it and he'll graduate high school before I turn 39 ouch!!!!

Shoulders:

machine lat pull downs: 150lbs x 10,10,10

Seated alt db presses: 50lbs x 10,10,10

Upright rows: straight bar total 85lbs x 8,8,8

behind neck pulldowns: 100lbs x 6,6,6

standing front raise db: 20lbs x 6,6,6​


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 8, 2011)

Today was busy day!!! First woke up to cutt grass and yard work. Then on to gym for leg day. Next come home to grill hot dogs for oldest son's Birthday party with 7 kids and tons of unlces and aunts lol. I survived but no more leg day on party days!! 

Legs:

Squats: 135lbs x 6,6,6

Seated leg curls: 135lbs x 10,10,10

lying leg curls: 80lbs x 8,8,8

Leg presses: 4 plates x 10 warm up, 6 plates x 8,8 8 plates x 6,6 PR!!! I started writing total plates bc I don't know how much typicl leg press slates weigh


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Today was busy day!!! First woke up to cutt grass and yard work. Then on to gym for leg day. Next come home to grill hot dogs for oldest son's Birthday party with 7 kids and tons of unlces and aunts lol. I survived but no more leg day on party days!!
> 
> Legs:
> 
> ...



Family and a leg day... I'll pass on that plan for sure. Nice PR buddy, those always feel great and you repeated it so you totally own it now. 

How are you liking the Controlled Labs stuff?  Never taken reduction but I have tried old WF and it was ok.  I hear the new one is great.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 9, 2011)

The AM/PM reduction is solid as far as energy but nothing flashy yet. Now the White Flood I like. It tatse ok but gives some solid flow of energy with the tinlges. The one thing I love the most about it, it's natural ingredients of cane sugar and beet juice.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Feeling 10 x's better each day since doing the trt shots. Also the white flood has been a huge help in giving me some energy to increase my lifts. I did a new exercise today that I saw this hugh older mexican guy doing. His arms got to be close 20's. Anyway I use the high pulley single arm handle bar and keep elbows close in and keep them still whiling pressing down for 10 reps then reversing and pulling down. I swear my arms about exploded. 

Arm day:

seated one arm db pull overs: 60lbs x 10,10,10

ez bar skull crushers: 85lbs x 8,8,8 PR!!!

standing ez bar curls: 85lbs x 8,8,8

one arm preacher db curls: 30lbs x 6,6,6

standing high pulley single hand bar press downs 30lbs x 10, then reversed pull downs x 10 3 sets each 

rope pressdowns: 110lbs x 8,8,8​


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Went to the Orthpedic today about my right shoulder. No bone spur or rotar cuff tear however slight pull or what ever he said lol in bicep tendon and above rotar. SOB gave me two freaking shots one on top and in front!! Said it didn't look bad and to rest a day or two from lifting. Was going to do chest today, but may hit back and do chest tomorrow.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crush it Packers.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 12, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Today was chest and biceps day and gota say these 5x5's on flat bench are pure hell but I love it. Energy levels still up and trt still kicking in. Trying to redue workouts, as I'm getting stronger but I'm not dropping weight like I'd like too.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


 
Good job on the PR's


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha Thansk Volc it always does me good to see you following one of my logs. I'm def feeling so much stronger and can only imagine what my goals would have hit if the other trt Dr had known the importance of trt.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok I'm getting solid pumps every day and I keep seeing my strength on key exercises jump!! I have been doing 5x5 on flat bench for weeks now hitting 205 last week and with shoulder shots yesterday, I went with 8,6,4,2 today and hit 225lbs at 2 rep with an extra for 3 then drop set ohhhh yeahhhh brother it's on!!!!!!

Chest:

flat bench presses: 8 x 155lbs 6 x 175lbs 4 x 205lbs 225lbs x 3 then drop set 135lbs x 10 half pause reps

flat bench db flyes: 25lbs x 8,8,8

incline db presses: 45lbs x 8,8,8

close grip cable bar pull to chest: 100lbs x 10,10,10

lying 10 degree flyes on machine: low weight 40 reps for burn out: Note never done these before but good friend of mine at gym who is bout 5'11 255 solid with maybe 9-11 percent body fat and has competed, showed me these and mentioned they would be much easier on shoulder then the db flyes til shoulder heals. Have to say they feel good!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 14, 2011)

Today was back day. Felt good but seems like some weight just to little and some just right. 

Back:

seated wide grip pull to chest: 70lbs x 10,10,10

Alt db rows: 50lbs x 10,10,10

face pulls: 110lbs x 10,10,10

t-bar rows: 95lbs x 8,8,8

trap bar dead lifts: 225lbs x 8,8,8​


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like the Hexagon bar for deads, it really should be called a Hexagon squat bar, because it does very little to the posterior chain (due to the resistance being is in line with the body, as oppose to in front of the body) and most of the muscles activated to move that exercise comes from the quads. It's a fun exercise, but it'd be more effective as a supplement to squat, then a supplement for deads. Good job though and congrats on your chest strength moving up!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 15, 2011)

I do need to start doing front barbell deads.  I thought about that the other day.  Also need to do bent over rows, unless you think t-bar rows are ok in place of them.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 15, 2011)

Today break from lifting. Went to track with wife to do a mile then back to the house for SEC Football!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 15, 2011)

LSU crushed, that was a great game to watch.  Looking forward to another day of football tomorrow.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 15, 2011)

Me to brother. Going to be interesting to see if Detroit can keep it up.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Me to brother. Going to be interesting to see if Detroit can keep it up.


 
That was a good game, I was rooting for Detroit, but the Niners are a cinderalla story too, so I couldn't hate too much.  Your boys are still  killing it.  I'm a closet Raiders fan and we're actually respectable this year, but the best game of the weekend for me was Bears vs Vikings.  I love the Bears.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bro my boy Campbell is yalls QB! War Eagle all the way lol. Monday night games are boring dude they have no one worth watching cause it's always a one sided game.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 19, 2011)

Legs:

Squats: 135lbs warm up x 10 155lbs x 8,8,8

leg presses: warm up 4 plates x 10 - 6 plates x 8 8 plates x 6

leg ext: 135lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 21, 2011)

Today woke up early to get oil change and some starbucks white chocolate mocha lol. Afterwards went to an early gym session for chest. I felt amazing in pumps today and when doing bench presses, I changed my forum to coming down to chest then half way back up OMG I feel so much better in my chest doing that then full rep. 

Chest: 

db incline presses:  50lbs x 10,10,10

flat bench press:  warm up 155lbs x 10 185lbs x 12, 12, 12 lbs 

db flyes:  25lbs x 8,8,8

incline barbell press:  185lbs x 6,6,6


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 23, 2011)

One hella of pump today for arm day. I felt really good and alive now that the sleep pill I got from Dr. Friday wore off. I took first dose Fri night and it laid me out till 11 am Saturday. My arms were about to pop off after gym. 

Arms:

Triceps: 

seated db over presses: 60lbs x 10,10,10

lying ez bar skull crushers: 85lbs x 8,8,8

rope pressdowns: 110lbs x 10,10,10

tri and bi super set single arm press downs with reverse grip pull downs: 30lbs x 10,10,10 on each exercise

standing alt db curls: 40lbs x 6,6,6

seated preacher one arm db curls: 35lbs x 6,6,6

standing ez bar curls: 85lbs x 8,8,8​


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Boy what a long day at work today. Had to rearrange igloos that contains pallets of boots and gloves used to destroy chemicals at the depot I work for. All chemicals have been burned now, but they have to decon the igloos. These are in the middle of the woods in Alabama!!!!!!! So why Im a saying this lol!! When I opened the door, my co worker scream like a biatchhh and took off running. I almost step in the igloo when I saw the biggest mf diamondback rattle snake. All the testosterone in the world isn't going to make me go head to head with one of them! 

Back day: Feeling the pumps still from white flood, although not the tingle kind. Def see increase in strength hitting pr in db rows!!

DB Rows: 55lbs x 8,8,8

machine rows: 125lbs x 10 140lbs x 10,10,10

seated wide grip lat pull downs: 80lbs x 10,10,10

face pulls: 110lbs x 10,10,10​


----------



## |Z| (Oct 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Boy what a long day at work today. Had to rearrange igloos that contains pallets of boots and gloves used to destroy chemicals at the depot I work for. All chemicals have been burned now, but they have to decon the igloos. These are in the middle of the woods in Alabama!!!!!!! So why Im a saying this lol!! When I opened the door, my co worker scream like a biatchhh and took off running. I almost step in the igloo when I saw the biggest mf diamondback rattle snake. All the testosterone in the world isn't going to make me go head to head with one of them!
> 
> Back day: Feeling the pumps still from white flood, although not the tingle kind. Def see increase in strength hitting pr in db rows!!
> 
> ...



So if I understand what you are saying, the white flood has made you a monster in the gym but not crazed enough to go head to head with a snake or punch a shark in the nose? 

I always have loved PM.... not sure if it helps significantly with fat loss but it sure does make it a lot easier to sleep and to sleep well. I always feel rested after a night with reduction PM


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah it does and not even my trt test cyp has me wanting to mess with a rattle.  I bear maybe but not a rattle snake lol.  I like how I get a constant flow of energy but without looking like someone is shaking the life out of me.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 28, 2011)

Today I was super pumped even despite something making me hit the bathroom 3 times before lifting!!! That and going to the labs to do sperm speciment was embarrasssing!!

Shoulders:

seated db presses: 55lbs x 10,10,10

behind-neck-pulldowns: 100lbs x 10,10,10

lat machine pull downs: 150lbs x 8,8,8

Db upright rows: first time doing there so started with 30lbs x 10,10,10

I'm feeling more jack up today and for some reason wanting to fight. My agression levels are higher then I can remember them being.


----------



## Speez (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sorry my experience with this white flood, (lemonade flavor) back in march of feb-march 2011 and did not benefit it at all, it is more placebo then anything else. Also is packed with alot of caffeine keeps you awake, Personally I found it a waste of money as I got nothing from it, Iwouldnt recommend it at all, At least with Jack 3d I did feel it work for 3-4 months untill I noticed my body getting used to it..so I took a break for like 45 days and jumped to white flood, Good luck with the log...I suspect the results vary from person to person.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know bro it is wierd how one product works for one and doesn't for another. I tried jack a year ago and fell alseep didn't get anything from it. The White Flood watermelon is pretty good taste wise. It gives me solid energy but I'd like to so more of a punch. I'd rate the effectness at 8.5 which is still good. Now the PM reduction I love as it helps me sleep better.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow I'm def on a high right now as far as over all feeling and strength. I am still struggling to lose stomach fat but strength and def in arms are showing. Today was chest day and hit couple of pr's!!

CHEST:

Flat barbell bench press: warm up 135lbs x 10 205lbs x 8, 225lbs x 5 245lbs x 4 PR!!!!!!!!

flat db bench press: 60lb's pr x 8,8,8 couldn't believe how easy it felt wth

lying db flyes: 30lbs x 8,8,8

decline bench press: 135lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## Speez (Oct 30, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I know bro it is wierd how one product works for one and doesn't for another. I tried jack a year ago and fell alseep didn't get anything from it. The White Flood watermelon is pretty good taste wise. It gives me solid energy but I'd like to so more of a punch. I'd rate the effectness at 8.5 which is still good. Now the PM reduction I love as it helps me sleep better.



Yes pretty weird  at least jack worked for about 3 months then it was water koolaid, did nothing, not even the tingles from beta alanine..When I switched
to white flood, I kept waiting and waiting and the product did fuck all, However I had the same experience with Gaspari Super Pump, I tried this on 3 different occasions and again it did nothing. Bummer that these products were not doing much.I was begining to think I was having issues! 
......The only thing that gave me guranteed results is when I devour a nice 1 1/2 inch rib steak..the everything kicks in gear, rumble time!


----------



## |Z| (Oct 30, 2011)

Speez said:


> Yes pretty weird  at least jack worked for about 3 months then it was water koolaid, did nothing, not even the tingles from beta alanine..When I switched
> to white flood, I kept waiting and waiting and the product did fuck all, However I had the same experience with Gaspari Super Pump, I tried this on 3 different occasions and again it did nothing. Bummer that these products were not doing much.I was begining to think I was having issues!
> ......The only thing that gave me guranteed results is when I devour a nice 1 1/2 inch rib steak..the everything kicks in gear, rumble time!



It is always good to take a month off between long runs of stims, otherwise your body gets so used to it that you may not feel the effects you used to at the same dosages. Also, each product does effect everyone differently, so that could e a part as well.


----------



## Speez (Oct 30, 2011)

|Z| said:


> It is always good to take a month off between long runs of stims, otherwise your body gets so used to it that you may not feel the effects you used to at the same dosages. Also, each product does effect everyone differently, so that could e a part as well.



You are right and I forgot to mention it......after jack 3d I did take a break for 3 weeks figuring since it was a completely different formula, there should have been some type of effect, but that didn't happen, with the gaspari super pump that was also 6-9  months apart.....all 3 occasions, didn't feel anything, currently I am running muscle pharm assault,it has lots of creatine  so you have to guzzle the water,but it seems pretty good so far, Note it's been like 2 weeks now, so will see..
I am pretty certain White flood is a legit product, not sure why I did not see any results, you also get a lot in terms of quantity for what you pay..lot more then most of the competition out there.


----------

